# My collection . . . **Edited**



## SonRisa (Jul 27, 2005)

*MAC*(other brands are below)




































The last three palettes that have various colors in them are all discontinued/le shadows.












LE palettes











My beloved shadows that are in MAC's original packaging. Yes they get their own picture dammit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Discontinued and Limited Edition shadows






Backstock of discontinued/limited edition products






Non-pan Blushes, Mineralized Skinfinishes, Iridescent Powders, Bronzing Sticks, and Colouring Sticks


























Cream Color Bases and Eyeglasses






^this is an older picture of my paints. I didn't feel like taking a new one since nothings changed anyway . . .Disregard the fact that the glosses are shown in it






Pro Glosses, Lipmix, Strobe Tint





















Lipglasses, Lustreglasses and Lacquers






Misc. Lip products
















Foundation, Concealer and Set Powders















Non d/c pigments . . .





D/C Pigments

and this is my unfinished MAC wall . . .











Random Media (postcards, lookbooks, displays, "books")


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 27, 2005)

:hump:      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am speechless...  and in love with your collection!!!  
It's amazing...

Can I ask you a question...  What's the eye kohl just above the one that looks like Hot Poppy (or two up from Beelicious)?  Thanks!


----------



## SonRisa (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_What's the eye kohl just above the one that looks like Hot Poppy (or two up from Beelicious)?  Thanks!_

 

That would be Foxy Lady


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 27, 2005)

*bows down to the queen of mac* ... my mom thinks that I have alot of makeup..then i showed her your pics...  you have an absolutely breathtaking collection... major snaps to you..!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, I think I just met my mac superior....I thought I had a lot of mac shit but you put me to shame 
Wow...
How come some of your brushes have shiny pink ends? They're so cute...

Ps Foxy lady is AWESOME!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 27, 2005)

WOW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE :loveya: your collection.


----------



## SonRisa (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Wow, I think I just met my mac superior....I thought I had a lot of mac shit but you put me to shame 
Wow...
How come some of your brushes have shiny pink ends? They're so cute...

Ps Foxy lady is AWESOME!_

 

Well, I work for MAC so about 50% of everything was either free or 60% off. I painted the ends of my brushes with nailpolish.  . . which reminds me, I didn't take a picture of that. Hmm . . . Or my carry all. argh. I'll be editing this post I guess! The newer ones don't have it because I haven't painted them yet. It prevents them from being lost among everyone else's at Update


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
Wow, I think I just met my mac superior....I thought I had a lot of mac shit but you put me to shame 
Wow...
How come some of your brushes have shiny pink ends? They're so cute...

Ps Foxy lady is AWESOME!

 

Well, I work for MAC so about 50% of everything was either free or 60% off. I painted the ends of my brushes with nailpolish.  . . which reminds me, I didn't take a picture of that. Hmm . . . Or my carry all. argh. I'll be editing this post I guess! The newer ones don't have it because I haven't painted them yet. It prevents them from being lost among everyone else's at Update  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lucky you!!!
Great idea with the nail polish, I bet it prevents people from snatching yours...Did you just use tape to do it?


----------



## SonRisa (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_lucky you!!!
Great idea with the nail polish, I bet it prevents people from snatching yours...Did you just use tape to do it?_

 
Yea, not so much snatching them, most people are nice, but just so I know what's mine. We do it at the counter too with our brush sets.  Yep! Tape works perfectly.


----------



## niecypiecy (Jul 27, 2005)

wow what an awesome collection!  very cool idea with the painting the tips of your brushes


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 27, 2005)

uhhhh... errrrrmmmm.. HOT DAMN!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I WALK HUMBLY IN YOUR SHADOW *RISA!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(and YES foxy lady is the SHIZNIT!!!! I use it as a lipliner too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

FABULOUS COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 27, 2005)

WOW!!! Thats the most amazing collection ever.


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow - I would be so overwhelmed!
How do you even decide what you're going to wear from day to day?  It would take me hours!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 27, 2005)

omg, my mouth was drueling(sp?) how long have you worked for mac? my goodness what a lucky chic you are!!!


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 27, 2005)

That is one heck of an amazing collection !! Very impressive.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 27, 2005)

Sigh. As much as my MAC collection is growing, I don't think it's possible to catch up to you girlie! I need to find more time to freelance/work for MAC so I can work towards at LEAST getting a PPID card...I design my own clothes and sell them at this store in town but while that's artistic I don't think I can convince MAC that I NEED their makeup to sell my clothes. But yeah, your collection? I can't breathe. It's a good thing I don't live near you because you'd probably hate me for being the loser girl who wants to come over and play all the time because you have better toys (makeup)!


----------



## nphernetton (Jul 27, 2005)

Good Lord, you could have your own store with all that!  You are my hero


----------



## Dawn (Jul 27, 2005)

I am GREEN with envy!  I just called my daughter to come look, she was as jealous as I was...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dawn


----------



## Shannyn (Jul 28, 2005)

That is one of the best collections I have ever seen. Ofcourse it is coming from my make-up idol!! heheh I also love that wall. It makes me want to keep collecting more postcards.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow! 

What nailpolishes are the ones 4th and 5th from top left?


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 28, 2005)

that giant madam b poster is the COOLEST thing i have ever seen! did you get cos you work at mac?


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 28, 2005)

oh man. you have a great collection! i love how you painted your brushes pink!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm sooooooooooooooooo jealous right now!!

OK, WHO WANTS TO ORGANISE A TRIP AND BREAK INTO SONRISA'S HOUSE!!!


----------



## TheUnPrissyMissy (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh my goodness...that is an absolutley breathtaking collection! I'm just a newbie with a little less than 20 MAC items; I hope to get to your stature one day! *wow* My mind is swimming! lol


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 28, 2005)

oh my god..wow. your collection is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_omg, my mouth was drueling(sp?) how long have you worked for mac? my goodness what a lucky chic you are!!!_

 
I've been with MAC since October.


----------



## SonRisa (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Buttercup* 
_Wow! 

What nailpolishes are the ones 4th and 5th from top left?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Upmode (LE with madame b) and Rocker.


----------



## SonRisa (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perpetuallycute* 
_Wow - I would be so overwhelmed!
How do you even decide what you're going to wear from day to day?  It would take me hours!_

 

welllllll it's actually pretty easy. The reason my D/C shadows are in separate palettes, is because I can't wear them to work. SO I only drag those out if it's one of my days off and I even feel like wearing makeup. When we first launch a collection,  we have to wear the products from that collection for 2 weeks (unless we sell out). We can mix them with "regular" non-le stuff but the focus has to be on the LE stuff. Other than that, it's easy because I just do a different look everyday. I never repeat a look unless I'm running late and can execute the entire eye in 5 minutes or less. And that's when I tend to fall back on my "sketch, melton mauve and yogurt combo". Boring, but I know it works, instantly makes my eyes pop and it's super easy.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jul 30, 2005)

::::BOWS TO THE QUEEN::::

I thought mine was good but you have put me to SHAME!!

AWESOME collection


----------



## Bardot (Jul 31, 2005)

Holy collection, Batman!

That's the most brushes I've ever seen in one place...


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 4, 2005)

HOLY CRAP...SO JEALOUS!


----------



## user4 (Aug 5, 2005)

my jaw is not on the floor and... i think im... yea im drooling!!!!!!! omg


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 5, 2005)

That is absolutely amazing...I'm in awe and extremely jealous.  Wow, and you do such great things with your MAC too! I'll have to show my mom these pics when she comes to visit me, she thinks I have a lot.  Again...WOW!!


----------



## xoKVox (Aug 5, 2005)

your collection is outrageous!!
i love it
<3


----------



## crimsonette (Aug 5, 2005)

holy.... i *pine* for your collection. fantastic!


----------



## stella. (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow! You're so lucky.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

WOW *speechless* 

... you have an AMAZING collection


----------



## fadedlace (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm afraid to see everything else ou have!


----------



## panties (Aug 6, 2005)

[email protected] collection!! i wanna dive in all of that mac goodness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blahblah_face (Aug 7, 2005)

that's what heaven must look like.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Aug 7, 2005)

wow, how long did it take to build that?


----------



## SonRisa (Aug 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_wow, how long did it take to build that?_

 
I've been using MAC since 1996 but the majority of it was aquired in the last 2 years.


----------



## sharronmarie (Aug 9, 2005)

im speechless........


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 9, 2005)

Holy cow!  I think theres more makeup in this post than there is in an actual MAC counter! <3 i'm in love Risa!


----------



## SonRisa (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_Holy cow!  I think theres more makeup in this post than there is in an actual MAC counter! <3 i'm in love Risa!_

 
lol I always say it looks like a mac store threw up in my room . . .


----------



## Terresa (Aug 16, 2005)

I would love to know what the second from the left, top row, pro gloss is!  The pink with gold shimmer one.

Your collection is stunning!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a beautiful collection! And I feel bad for having too many lipglasses!


----------



## SonRisa (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missunderstood* 
_That is a beautiful collection! And I feel bad for having too many lipglasses!_

 
Me too! Especially the d/c or l/e lipglasses because I *rarely* wear them. And they go bad much quicker than anything else. I suppose I should actually make a point of putting them to use on my days off like I do with my d/c shadows.


----------



## SonRisa (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Terresa* 
_I would love to know what the second from the left, top row, pro gloss is!  The pink with gold shimmer one.

Your collection is stunning!_

 
That's Duo Rose or is it rose duo . . . hmm I forget. It was LE with High tea.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 18, 2005)

i envy your eyeshadow collection! i only have 8 pro pan palettes but wow..


----------



## Karlie (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi... can we like be best friends..? :-d

i ENVY YOUR MAKE UP STASH


----------



## peike (Aug 18, 2005)

This 
is 
unbelevable


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 18, 2005)

This is unbelieveable! Amazing!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 19, 2005)

jaw dropping...im so insanely jealous
you lucky thing!!


----------



## haha_noodlez (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh holy smokes! Please move to Oklahoma and join the MAC crew @ Dillards so I can be your friend.


----------



## melony (Aug 19, 2005)

um who passed out? that would be me


----------



## ladycandy (Aug 22, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!
i would die for a collection like that!!!
LOVE IT!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok  I bow to you!!!!!!  HOW DID YOU GET THAT HUGE Madame B Poster??? I am soooooooooooo jealous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:bowd  own:


----------



## Las Diavolas (Aug 23, 2005)

*Wow*

Sonrisa You Are My New Idol!!!!  I Used To Feel Like I Had Too Much Make Up Jijiji Well..not Anymore =)  I Love Love Your Collection.


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

wow girl! you are such a lucky chick.  If i had all that i'd be in heaven!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 28, 2005)

OMG what a collection.  I can hardly believe my eyes.  I have to show this to hubby.


----------



## AprilBomb (Aug 28, 2005)

SWEET JACK LORD'S HAIR!!!!  *****Gulp...*****  I'm hugging my computer screen right now.  Thank you for the visual sensory delight!


----------



## Grace (Aug 30, 2005)

oh my word...looking at your collection makes me want to go shopping. you have so much!

how do you keep everything organized?


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 30, 2005)

Holy cats!  I don't see how anyone can top that! Amazing!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Aug 30, 2005)

i'm jealous! you rock my world.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 31, 2005)

*simply stunned* 

There

are


no

words...


----------



## angelwings (Sep 4, 2005)

I love the pink tips on your brushes - very clever doing that


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

OMG...never in my life have I seen such a vast and amazing MAC collection like this..Soooo lucky


----------



## toropcheh (Sep 4, 2005)

Holy. Mother. of. God. *kneeling down to worship all that is MAC* Adopt me? lol I aspire to have a collection even half as huge as yours!


----------



## Onederland (Sep 4, 2005)

holysparklingmotherofsnicklefritz!


hmm what color did you use to paint the tips of your brushes? ahhh i have to do it, its adorable...but the color choices! but i have to say i love the pink. Was it a MAC polish?


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Sep 8, 2005)

i cant even imagine how much that all costed. jeeeeeeez girl.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Sep 10, 2005)

Everytime I think I have enough MAC, I'm going to remember your collection. I love the pink tips of your brushes. What nail polish did you use?


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 12, 2005)

it's like you own the store!!! I aspire to be just like you....someday


----------



## SonRisa (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovedisneyland* 
_i cant even imagine how much that all costed. jeeeeeeez girl._

 

wellllllll a good majority of it was either free or 60% off otherwise I'd be broke.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 14, 2005)

You Have Things That Are Still In Boxes!!


----------



## Joke (Sep 15, 2005)

How is this possible????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's heaven!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 15, 2005)

aww i want to cry!!!!!!!! that is beautiful!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_You Have Things That Are Still In Boxes!!_

 

Lol, yes quite a few. Gratis I haven't yet used and backstock of DC products.


----------



## user3 (Sep 15, 2005)

I am drooling and in awe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When did you get the MAC brushes with the colored tips? They are so cute!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I am drooling and in awe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When did you get the MAC brushes with the colored tips? They are so cute!_

 
she dips heres in nail polish.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 16, 2005)

i am so jealous...you have no idea hahaha.


----------



## MacLover (Sep 16, 2005)

OMG You have an amazing collection!  Thanks for sharing your collection with us.

You know how a kid reacts in a candy store?  That's EXACTLY how I would be looking through all your MAC goodies! LOL

BTW~I've seen some pictures of some of your work.  You are very talented and an amzaing makeup artist!


----------



## user3 (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_she dips heres in nail polish._

 
Thanks, I rushed through the post yesterday. Just found where she says that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wonder how she keep them so perfect on the ends and from chipping.

Son Risa is so creative!!


----------



## xiahe (Sep 16, 2005)

WOW.  O.O

I ♥♥♥ your collection.


----------



## SonRisa (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Thanks, I rushed through the post yesterday. Just found where she says that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wonder how she keep them so perfect on the ends and from chipping.

Son Risa is so creative!!_

 
Lol it wasn't exactly my idea so I can't take credit for it. Almost every MAC location I know of does that to their brushes, so we can all easily identify ours. The markings got a littler out of control though so now we have a label maker and just put our names on our brushes. As for the lines being so perfect, I tape the ends of my brushes and then paint them. Once the polish is dry, I just take the tape off!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Sep 19, 2005)

oh my effin god
how do u choose from all that everyday?


----------



## MAC::MAY (Sep 20, 2005)

WHOA!!!!!!!!

YOU HAVE THEEEE LARGEST COLLECTION EVER!! 

I BOW TO YOU,MAC GODDESS!! lol! 

damn!! my mac collection is looking real shitty right about now! LOL!!


----------



## twobear (Sep 22, 2005)

Ummm.......Damn!!!!!

I don't know what to say.........Words could not express....(tear falls from corner of my eye)


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 22, 2005)

That's pretty amazing! But you're a pro so I guess you having all of that is justified! I can  honestly say I have no desire to have so much...I feel so guilty having what I do already (but I'm not a pro so that's why the guilt!).

I would kill to see swatches of all that stuff, especially the lip liners. No one ever swatches lipliners!

Have you ever swatched them? And how do you keep track of what you have??


----------



## user3 (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Lol it wasn't exactly my idea so I can't take credit for it. Almost every MAC location I know of does that to their brushes, so we can all easily identify ours. The markings got a littler out of control though so now we have a label maker and just put our names on our brushes. As for the lines being so perfect, I tape the ends of my brushes and then paint them. Once the polish is dry, I just take the tape off!_

 


Thanks! I am going to have to try doing that to mine. I think it looks cute!

I am still drooling over your collection!


----------



## SonRisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_oh my effin god
how do u choose from all that everyday?_

 
It's actually REALLY easy. lol. For work we can only wear permanent products or LE ones we have in stock and I separate my palettes out by d/c and permanent so I dont' even touch the dc ones unless it's my day off. And then I have a drawer for LE stuff we still have in stock and have to get rid of. So I just mix permanent colors with the LE ones we have. And on my days off, if I wear makeup, I only use d/c colors, or mostly dc colors.


----------



## SonRisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_That's pretty amazing! But you're a pro so I guess you having all of that is justified! I can  honestly say I have no desire to have so much...I feel so guilty having what I do already (but I'm not a pro so that's why the guilt!).

I would kill to see swatches of all that stuff, especially the lip liners. No one ever swatches lipliners!

Have you ever swatched them? And how do you keep track of what you have??_

 
I haven't swatched them, though it'd pretty easy (easier than eyeshadows) so I may just do it soon. And yes, I still need to take pictures of how everything is organized.


----------



## OneLove (Sep 23, 2005)

::stares at all the pretty colors with mouth wide open::
Gorgeous collection.  How long did it take you to build your stash this big?


----------



## orodwen (Sep 23, 2005)

you've gone way beyond *HO* status & are in the *MADAME* category!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 2, 2005)

my hand hurts from all the scrolling. thats huge!!!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

man oh mighty! i love your collection!


----------



## MAC::MAY (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_my hand hurts from all the scrolling. thats huge!!!!_

 

LOL!! same here!! hey,Sonrisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you work in SF? which store/counter? i MUST pay homage (however it's spelled! LOL!!) to OUR MAC GODDESS!! 

OH..i want to paint my brushes like yours! it looks so cute!! i bet that was mac nail polish,huh!? hehe!! i don't think it'll be as perfectly painted as yours! 

OMG! i could get my make up done by you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i live in the bay!! whoo-hoo!
i hear you work for the macy's counter in Union Square,is this true?
if so..oh man..don't be surprised to see me!! hehe!!

one more thing..if you DO work there,do you know Mellissa? she's pregnant and yes..she's a Mac Artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think she manages the 2nd floor?  

thank you,MAC GODDESS!! we love you!! LMAO!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 5, 2005)

wow!!!


----------



## Evil Blonde (Oct 7, 2005)

So you like MAC then?


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC::MAY* 
_LOL!! same here!! hey,Sonrisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you work in SF? which store/counter? i MUST pay homage (however it's spelled! LOL!!) to OUR MAC GODDESS!! 

OH..i want to paint my brushes like yours! it looks so cute!! i bet that was mac nail polish,huh!? hehe!! i don't think it'll be as perfectly painted as yours! 

OMG! i could get my make up done by you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i live in the bay!! whoo-hoo!
i hear you work for the macy's counter in Union Square,is this true?
if so..oh man..don't be surprised to see me!! hehe!!

one more thing..if you DO work there,do you know Mellissa? she's pregnant and yes..she's a Mac Artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think she manages the 2nd floor?  

thank you,MAC GODDESS!! we love you!! LMAO!_

 
Yep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do work at Macy's Union Square with Melissa who's a 3rd key on the 4th floor. Are you friends with her or something?


----------



## Nicole_20 (Oct 7, 2005)

Whoa, is it okay to be speachless?!
*pinches arm to see if I'm dreaming*!
AMAZING.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Oct 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_holysparklingmotherofsnicklefritz!
hmm what color did you use to paint the tips of your brushes? ahhh i have to do it, its adorable...but the color choices! but i have to say i love the pink. Was it a MAC polish?_

 
Let me know too, pleeeeease!


----------



## rebekah (Oct 9, 2005)

WOW!! i just got SO EXCITED looking at that!!

what was int he boxes w/ the (play boy?)bunnies on them??

beauuuuuuuuuutiful!


----------



## MAC::MAY (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Yep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do work at Macy's Union Square with Melissa who's a 3rd key on the 4th floor. Are you friends with her or something?_

 
ehehe..myspace friend,yes we are! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but she knows a friend of mine...and i got to know her..kind of.
she told me to apply over there..but..i live in here and i go to school there..it's just too hard..and impossible.

but ..hey... i could one day request you to do my face! whoo-hoo!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 
_WOW!! i just got SO EXCITED looking at that!!

what was int he boxes w/ the (play boy?)bunnies on them??

beauuuuuuuuuutiful!_

 
Those are Bunny Pink lipsticks and Playmate Pink Glitter cream


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tira-Misu* 
_Let me know too, pleeeeease!_

 
The polish color is some random LE Revlon shade called BloomChrome


----------



## Tira-Misu (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Oct 16, 2005)

awwwh thats gorgeous!
your collection blew me away lol!!
w your wall is lovely!
i take it you're a MAC MA then?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mollasaurusrex (Oct 18, 2005)

Daaaang, I really hope you don't get murdered for your MAC collection or something...lol cause I know I'm tempted!!       Just kiidddiiingg, but seriously, mad props.


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 21, 2005)

i am SO jealous of your brushes!!


----------



## TechnoKitty (Oct 21, 2005)

In the picture with your skin shimmers and eye jewels, can you tell me what that very first shimmery white poduct is? An older skin shimmer maybe? Its very very pretty! Love your collection, I have searched everywhere for those black and pink lashes, but apparently no one wants to sell them...not that I blame them heh.


----------



## HappyHannah (Oct 22, 2005)

After i saw the 1st set of pics of all ur brushes and bags and 15 slot palletes, someone could knock me over w/ a feather. I called my mom into the room and we were looking at it then i kept scrolling...and...and... there was more!! I believe u own a little piece of heaven right there! I am just in shock! Thank u so much for sharing w/ us!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 22, 2005)

my jaw literally dropped to the floor scrolling down


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TechnoKitty* 
_In the picture with your skin shimmers and eye jewels, can you tell me what that very first shimmery white poduct is? An older skin shimmer maybe? Its very very pretty! Love your collection, I have searched everywhere for those black and pink lashes, but apparently no one wants to sell them...not that I blame them heh._

 

Oh! That's Polypearl Gleamcoat. It's old but you can still find them on Ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're a bit more sheer than skinshimmers.


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 25, 2005)

wow. that's just amazing.


----------



## Jillian (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow! I wish that was mine! Hehe. Your collection rocks!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 26, 2005)

OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## whosheis (Oct 26, 2005)

I bow down to you. Lol seriously. First thought was, oooooo pretty.


----------



## missadict (Oct 27, 2005)

*jaw drops*
holy MAC explosion


----------



## aziajs (Oct 27, 2005)

I am so speechless.  I was looking at the pictures for about 5 minutes before I realized my jaw had dropped and I was sitting in front of my screen with my mouth wide open.  My friends and family thought my collection was crazy.....well if that's the case yours must be *schizophrenic*


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I am so speechless.  I was looking at the pictures for about 5 minutes before I realized my jaw had dropped and I was sitting in front of my screen with my mouth wide open.  My friends and family thought my collection was crazy.....well if that's the case yours must be *schizophrenic*_

 
lol and to think these were taken months ago. I'll have to update the pictures soon. There's more now lol


----------



## metrochic (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_lol and to think these were taken months ago. I'll have to update the pictures soon. There's more now lol_

 

Holy crap, girl! Yes, update. So we can all drool. That's a mad crazy collection. How the heck do you decide what to wear? And do you sleep in l/e products since you can't wear them to work? Heh.


----------



## diorgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

Incredible!!  Just reviewed your MAC stash.  It's good to be a MAC counter girl.  Do you have a BF who appreciates all your makeup?  My boyfriend just loves when I wear l/s.

Please post some pics on the FOTD section of this forum.  Would love to see your face all made up.  You could probably do one look a day for 10 years!!!  Especially do closeups of lips too!  and tell us what you used.

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## may_cup (Oct 27, 2005)

Why am I only seeing this post now! Screw going to any mac store! I'm going to SonRisa's house!!! I am in complete awe!

wow.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *may_cup* 
_Why am I only seeing this post now! Screw going to any mac store! I'm going to SonRisa's house!!! I am in complete awe!

wow._

 
lol I just bought pink pigment off you on ebay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You have awesome ebay prices btw.


----------



## cherripi (Nov 10, 2005)

HOLY !*&#@(^#^!!!!!!!!!! That's a LOT of makeup!!!! I'm jealous


----------



## Kittie (Nov 10, 2005)

Come live with me?


----------



## Peaches (Nov 11, 2005)

My God, woman! How do you live!


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2005)

GOOD GOD!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love large that Madame B. poster too WOW
btw... is that dark red nail polish Rocker? I was thinking of getting it for the Holidays.


----------



## stacey (Nov 14, 2005)

holy sh*t.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_GOOD GOD!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love large that Madame B. poster too WOW
btw... is that dark red nail polish Rocker? I was thinking of getting it for the Holidays._

 

I've actually been meaning to do nail polish swatches. These photos are a bit old now. I need to update them badly. I recently updated my LE pot shadow picture but that's it. I need to update everything else :-/


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

wow
talk about living & breathing mac.


----------



## rachel_miller86 (Nov 16, 2005)

Holy Mother of God! I'm going to show DH your pics tonight so he stops picking on me about my MINI (compared to yours) collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm from SF, what store do you work in?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 18, 2005)

I think you just own like a whole counter worth of stuff..or more if you've got Pro stuff!...drooool...oh to have all the stuff you have...


----------



## hazelinsight (Nov 19, 2005)

wow lets all have a sleepover at your house. We can do eachothers makeup! LOL, you collection is amazing. And you art is beautiful!!!


----------



## stacey (Nov 19, 2005)

Where did you get the pink traincase? Its gorgeous!


----------



## luvme4me (Nov 19, 2005)

OH MY GOD! Thats AMAZING! You must work at mac?


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_Where did you get the pink traincase? Its gorgeous!_

 
It was a recent Saks exclusive. Though I think it was sold at some places in Canada too. They got another shipment at the Saks store here in SF if you're looking to buy one. It was $80


----------



## stacey (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_It was a recent Saks exclusive. Though I think it was sold at some places in Canada too. They got another shipment at the Saks store here in SF if you're looking to buy one. It was $80_

 
How much does it hold?


----------



## stella. (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry if someone already asked, but why are there some MSF in little jars?


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_Sorry if someone already asked, but why are there some MSF in little jars?_

 
So I can carry them with me when I travel


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey Son Risa - just out of curiosity ( and this may seem silly to ask )  but do you have renters insurance???   I have quite a bit of money invested in my MAC, not nearly as much as you - and I know you couldn't replace some of the dc's but I had to ask...


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_Hey Son Risa - just out of curiosity ( and this may seem silly to ask )  but do you have renters insurance???   I have quite a bit of money invested in my MAC, not nearly as much as you - and I know you couldn't replace some of the dc's but I had to ask..._

 
I don't, but I've been meaning to look into it actually . . .


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 22, 2005)

I look at your collection everyday...and  I dream lol

will you add your other brands to this post too?


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 24, 2005)

My post was too long so here's my other brands . . .  not much.

Non-MAC


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 25, 2005)

Again...dang homie


----------



## tricky (Nov 27, 2005)

wow. i am just amazed. if i ever drive up to San Francisco i will have to visit the MAC you work at and have you give me a makeover!


----------



## AppleLolaX (Nov 27, 2005)

SonRisa- how long have you been a MAC MA? 
You collection is great!


----------



## Lisheous (Nov 28, 2005)

*Now that's an addiction! LOL!*

WOW! Now there's is no way I could ever have a collection like that. I couldn't afford it. But I am proud of my small collection. How exciting to have so much MAC, I wish I could have as much as you. I would be so happy if I could have it all too. Enjoy everything, but of couse we all  do .


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisheous* 
_WOW! Now there's is no way I could ever have a collection like that. I couldn't afford it. But I am proud of my small collection. How exciting to have so much MAC, I wish I could have as much as you. I would be so happy if I could have it all too. Enjoy everything, but of couse we all know do ._

 
Well, in all fairness, a lot of it was free (gratis)or deeply discounted (60% off) as I work for MAC. If I didn't work for them, I don't know how I'd afford it either. I don't understand how some of you ladies do it!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleLolaX* 
_SonRisa- how long have you been a MAC MA? 
You collection is great!_

 
A little over a year


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Nov 29, 2005)

woooow!   miss risa you must tell me some must haves i need now.....those pics make me just want to buy moooooooooore


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Nov 30, 2005)

hey whats that mac tote? the taller one with the mac logo...i want one!


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow you have a large collection. I am sure it took a long time to take all these pictures then put everything back.


----------



## chelssea (Dec 1, 2005)

i am so jealous....amazing collection


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thesweetlove* 
_Wow you have a large collection. I am sure it took a long time to take all these pictures then put everything back._

 

Actually not really. My makeup is pretty well organized so I just did it section by section!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennylopez1010* 
_hey whats that mac tote? the taller one with the mac logo...i want one!_

 
OMG they must have discontinued it! I just went to the MAC site to link you to it and it's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT - that means it'll be showing up in CCO's most likely


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 3, 2005)

wow! i would die for your collection.


----------



## baby_raindrop (Dec 6, 2005)

Can we all come over and play? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One question, what is that first nail lacquer from the right (top row)?


----------



## luckyme (Dec 7, 2005)

I think if you sold this stuff, you could pay cash for a new house!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 11, 2005)

you can only say wow...fantastic!!!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Dec 11, 2005)

Man, am I the only one that's curious about the ORIGINAL MAC shadows? I have to know what those are. lol

Your collection is just ... yeah. Speechless.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a_parting_gift* 
_Man, am I the only one that's curious about the ORIGINAL MAC shadows? I have to know what those are. lol

Your collection is just ... yeah. Speechless._

 
That's Helix, Peaches, Marz . . . Cucumber and Moss.


----------



## P!NK GIRL (Dec 18, 2005)

cooooooooooool collection


----------



## succubus (Dec 21, 2005)

Just thought you'd like to know that someone has stolen pictures of your collection and is claiming it to be theirs.

http://plus.www.nexopia.com/profile.php?uid=diorwhore.

She has the pictures in her Blog, but you can't view the Blog unless you are a member of the site.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *succubus* 
_Just thought you'd like to know that someone has stolen pictures of your collection and is claiming it to be theirs.

http://plus.www.nexopia.com/profile.php?uid=diorwhore.

She has the pictures in her Blog, but you can't view the Blog unless you are a member of the site._

 
eh whatever, if it makes her happy to pretend to have it, oh well! These are old pictures anyhow and I need to update them. Next time I'll watermark, but good lookin out!


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 22, 2005)

That's the biggest collection I've ever seen.


----------



## succubus (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_eh whatever, if it makes her happy to pretend to have it, oh well! These are old pictures anyhow and I need to update them. Next time I'll watermark, but good lookin out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think she used older pics because some of them were different, but it was the same carpet in the background and the eyeshadows were the same colors in the pallets. She had a couple pics that were exactly the same. She's taken them down now because either she read this thread or someone was on to her.


----------



## catiebloo (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh my bloody god!! You're collection is huge! Bigger than my local MAC Counter in fact lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very impressed!


----------



## Henna (Dec 22, 2005)

Two words:  YOW...ZA!


----------



## makikay (Jan 2, 2006)

I like, no, I love.
Your collection is awesome!!!!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 2, 2006)

you're such MAC goddess..i love it!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jan 2, 2006)

thats ridiculous


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh my god! That really is amazing!!! What I would do for that...hmm...


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## peike (Jan 11, 2006)

no words


----------



## user2 (Jan 12, 2006)

Would you mind telling me what's Glitter Eye Liner between Glamourgold and Copperfield?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 16, 2006)

OMG soooo jealous... you have THE most AWESOME collection I have ever seen! Wow u lucky lil' biarch!! Makes me wish I worked for MAC... or was rich...


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 22, 2006)

omg this is craaaazzzy...never seen anything like it!madd props chick!u go!DONT STOP!r u some kind of manager at the store?

allan


----------



## Modil (Jan 28, 2006)

the pro glosses - are those eye safe meaning can I use that as a way to do a glossy smokey eye??

what would u recommend for a glossy smokey eye?


----------



## afterglow (Jan 28, 2006)

*bows down*  Utterly amazing!


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modil* 
_the pro glosses - are those eye safe meaning can I use that as a way to do a glossy smokey eye??

what would u recommend for a glossy smokey eye?_

 
There really is no way to have a wearable glossy smokey eye. The eyeglasses are amazing but they're not suitable for everyday wear. They crease in about 15 minutes and have to continously be touched up. They're great for photoshoots though . . .


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 29, 2006)

I think I just had a heart attack.

I did... I did just have a heart attack!!!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow. Amazing. Pure amazement. God damn


----------



## toxik (Jan 30, 2006)

*jaw drops*

im jealous!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 31, 2006)

*Wow!*







 I'm speechless.



​


----------



## stacey (Jan 31, 2006)

DDDAAAMMNMMMNNNMNMNMFDSAFJDKASJFDAKDF the ever growing collection of Risa. Damn girl... you must make BANK if you have all that stuff! haha


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd seen the collection pics but not the media ones - WOW! I have a measely postcard collection but I'm still looking forward to arranging it on my wall. Very inspiring! Also, I love your rainbow boa.


----------



## sissypooh (Feb 2, 2006)

*Question*

What's the bright blue Aqua pigment?  In the middle, almost sky blue, really bright.  By the way.....Kudos!  I've been with MAC for two years and I though I had a lot of shat, but now I know I'm only dragging!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sissypooh* 
_What's the bright blue Aqua pigment?  In the middle, almost sky blue, really bright.  By the way.....Kudos!  I've been with MAC for two years and I though I had a lot of shat, but now I know I'm only dragging!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm, which photo are you talking about exactly? If it's a baby blue - that's clear sky blue pigment, if it's the one below that (next to lovely lily) that's Marine Ultra. . . And if it's in the d/c pigment picture, that's Royal Blue.

lol believe me, you're probably better off not buying as much. Sometimes I feel like they should just give me half my paycheck in makeup


----------



## Willa (Feb 3, 2006)

*W
O
W*


----------



## sissypooh (Feb 3, 2006)

*Blue Piggie*

Okay, it's the blue one 4th row, 5th down.  I love blues!  By the way, I noticed you had a lot of CCB's.  I love them, but I'm always afraid of the creasing problem.  I don't use them on customers like I should.  I use some for blush, and some for under eye liner.  What's the best way to use them.  I was going to ask the trainer at the next update, but I figured this would be quicker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## nobella (Feb 4, 2006)

omg that is unbelivable soo jelous


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 5, 2006)

wow i think i just drooled lol

i want what u got...thats a lot of makeup


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sissypooh* 
_Okay, it's the blue one 4th row, 5th down.  I love blues!  By the way, I noticed you had a lot of CCB's.  I love them, but I'm always afraid of the creasing problem.  I don't use them on customers like I should.  I use some for blush, and some for under eye liner.  What's the best way to use them.  I was going to ask the trainer at the next update, but I figured this would be quicker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's Clear Sky Blue pigment (PRO) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CCB's make a beautiful base for veluxe pearls and certain satin shadows. Ya know how digit has an awesome sheen to it but it almost always looks matte over paints or shadesticks? Try it over hush. OMFG - it's soo pretty. With ccb's, they're meant to be applied very lightly - just a sheer coat with give you what you need. I use a 217 to apply them and literally just brush the very tip of the flower tip along the eyelid. If you use too much they'll crease. By packing powder over the sheer application, it sets the ccb and it won't crease


----------



## sissypooh (Feb 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks a bunches!  I'll try it next time I go to work


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 6, 2006)

I just noticed your signature. Ah, Union Square. I lived in SF as a child and remember Union Square fondly. I did a few shows at ACT on Geary and also used to sell Camp Fire Girl candy in the square. I haven't been back to SF in ages. Someday...and when I'm there, I'll totally book an appointment!


----------



## x-bebe (Feb 7, 2006)

omg i didn't know someone could have so much makeup!! haha, that's a great collection! and i love the pink tips on your brushes


----------



## Nickels4mnms (Feb 10, 2006)

Ahhhh I love ur collection!! I'm new to MAc so i could only dream of having a collection that hugee

Anyways...I've been to that Macy's in SF where you work, it's the counter near the perfume or the one upstairs?? A friend and I were helped by a guy at the one downstairs...wanna say his name starts with an R.. anyways, he was awesome. I'll probably head over them sometime to see if you're there


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm jealous... but at the same time not... I would just sit around all day deciding what of that to use every day. The millions of choices for every fotd might baffle me...


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 14, 2006)

You are a beautiful beautiful woman! I looove you and your collection =)


----------



## fairymush (Feb 14, 2006)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## kannan (Feb 15, 2006)

everytime i look at your collection I want a diana brush. I'm gonna look for one, wish me luck your collection is sooooo AMAZING!


----------



## bubbas454 (Feb 16, 2006)

God I wish my collection will look like that some day!! Ive not seen anything like in my life. Loving your Style!!! Can I ask did you start of with M.A.C as a make-up artist or on your own? Are they a good company to work for? The reason I ask is that I start my training with a Make-up school in London in september and would love to work for M.A.C after.

Emma


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow... still in awe!


----------



## ShadowyLady (Feb 23, 2006)

First, I'd like to compliment your awesome collection!! Wow! Second, could you tell me which postcard that is in the bottom right corner of the photo that has the Pamela Anderson Viva Glam V postcards at the top left? I can read "Pea-" but the rest of the letters are obscured. Again, beautiful collection!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShadowyLady* 
_First, I'd like to compliment your awesome collection!! Wow! Second, could you tell me which postcard that is in the bottom right corner of the photo that has the Pamela Anderson Viva Glam V postcards at the top left? I can read "Pea-" but the rest of the letters are obscured. Again, beautiful collection!_

 
That's Peachy


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 24, 2006)

Holy MAC! I <3 you.


----------



## Luna Selene (Feb 24, 2006)

This is an AMAZING collection. I'm so amazed at your eyeshadows and lustreglasses especially, though the lipsticks and glitter eyeliners are tempting too! And of course...the pigment collection totally rocks.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## sasse142 (Feb 24, 2006)

I dream to someday have a collection like yours!

::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




::


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont know if ive commented but if i have im going to do it again. AMAZING collection!


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

your MAC collection could very well pay off my Fall tuition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG. This just made me wanna rob a bank =( no, wait, let me take that back. THIS IS RIDICULOUS. I LOVE LOVE LOVE YOU, YOU STRANGER!


----------



## Joelle (Feb 28, 2006)

OMG


----------



## nenalinda27 (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## quinngoldie (Mar 2, 2006)

I want all of that!  I'm so jealous.

I especially like all the brushes


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG wow your collection is awesome. how much u spend on all of that? the macys at union square is the only place i go for MAC. when do u work there? as soon as i get some money im gonna slurge on MAC


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 
_OMG wow your collection is awesome. how much u spend on all of that? the macys at union square is the only place i go for MAC. when do u work there? as soon as i get some money im gonna slurge on MAC_

 

Haa. Too much. Though most of it was bought at 60% off. I actually need to take new pictures because these are OLD. I work on the 4th floor of Macy's Union Square 5 days a week! The days vary, but I swear I'm there so much I feel like I live there.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

awasome...wow...looks great your collection


----------



## Punkrprincessa (Mar 10, 2006)

how much would you estimate you've spent on MAC?

your collection is absolutely amazing! 

(ps: how much do you get off with your employee discount?)


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Punkrprincessa* 
_how much would you estimate you've spent on MAC?

your collection is absolutely amazing! 

(ps: how much do you get off with your employee discount?)_

 
Spent? Hmm, well I spent at least $1,800 last year, but I know I spent more than that. Our limit when using our staff card is $1500 per year (which I used up by September), and then I spent about $300 on holiday sets for friends/relatives at Macy's. On ebay, I probably spent at least $1,000 so lets just say roughly $2500 just last year. Spent total? I don't know. A lot of it was free from either gratis or EMS and about 50% was bought at 60% off (our discount). I started to add up how much my collection is worth and got as high as $14,000 retail. But a lot of the stuff is d/c l/e and would sell for double, triple or even 6 times it's original retail value if I were to sell it on Ebay. (which I can't because I work for MAC) The total value of it all . . . I'd guess at least $20,000 if not more. Which actually is making my head spin just typing that out.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Spent? Hmm, well I spent at least $1,800 last year, but I know I spent more than that. Our limit when using our staff card is $1500 per year (which I used up by September), and then I spent about $300 on holiday sets for friends/relatives at Macy's. On ebay, I probably spent at least $1,000 so lets just say roughly $2500 just last year. Spent total? I don't know. A lot of it was free from either gratis or EMS and about 50% was bought at 60% off (our discount). I started to add up how much my collection is worth and got as high as $14,000 retail. But a lot of the stuff is d/c l/e and would sell for double, triple or even 6 times it's original retail value if I were to sell it on Ebay. (which I can't because I work for MAC) The total value of it all . . . I'd guess at least $20,000 if not more. Which actually is making my head spin just typing that out._

 

!!!!!!$20,000.00!!!!! Allan ::faints::


----------



## star1692 (Mar 16, 2006)

I almost wany to cry when I see everything you have! OMG


----------



## snickrs (Mar 18, 2006)

im so jealous!!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 19, 2006)

Omg! 
Thats BEYOND orgasmic
*shudders*


----------



## amourbliss (Mar 19, 2006)

wow, this is outstanding!!


----------



## panties (Mar 19, 2006)

how do you like the catherine denevue brush? i was so tempted to get it, but i couldn't justify paying $45 for a brush that i may not use considering i use the 187.


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, that's something!


I must stop by your workplace next time i'm in SF, my small bunk town has no MAC anything.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 23, 2006)

First off you have an amazing amazing collection as a million others have also mentioned on this post. You prob. don't realize it cause your used to it now lol but it is truly remarkable BUT my question is maybe I am imagining this but do you have an 8 pan blush palette?? or what is that in the top pic at the very bottom it has 8 pans in it?? Is it for blush or what is it for and where did you get it?? THX


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_First off you have an amazing amazing collection as a million others have also mentioned on this post. You prob. don't realize it cause your used to it now lol but it is truly remarkable BUT my question is maybe I am imagining this but do you have an 8 pan blush palette?? or what is that in the top pic at the very bottom it has 8 pans in it?? Is it for blush or what is it for and where did you get it?? THX_

 
That's an old "Large palette". If you buy a 15 pan palette now, it says "small palette". They discontinued making large eyeshadows along with making the "large palettes". If you look at the photo of shadows still in their pots, you'll see a few larger ones. Those are the size the old "Large" shadows and I believe blushes used to be. They always made shadows the size the are now, but they also used to make large ones. Make sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 23, 2006)

This is totally none of my business, but since MAC is your profession are you allowed to write all of this off on your taxes?  If so, that would be awesome...


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_This is totally none of my business, but since MAC is your profession are you allowed to write all of this off on your taxes?  If so, that would be awesome..._

 
yea I was going to look into it actually and if I have time I still will. I'm crazy and actually have every single receipt saved. Those are the only receipts I save though


----------



## chilidog (Mar 28, 2006)

"Holy crap" is all that comes to mind.  Wow.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 28, 2006)

That is the best MU porn I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 28, 2006)

holy hell... I am absolutely speechless...ur collection is insane!!! I'm jealous  hehe


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 29, 2006)

Beautiful collection and your talent definitely puts it to good use.


----------



## bellamia (Mar 29, 2006)

I am in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I want your makeup


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 29, 2006)

I was just wondering, what do you use your 150 Diana brush for? I screwed up, buying one thinking it was the 129. Way to go me!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 31, 2006)

How long have you been collecting?  I am speechless at how amazing your collection is!


----------



## Octavia (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2006)

HOLY MOLY!!!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Apr 3, 2006)

Omg. MAC Heaven! Thats like the whole store.


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 4, 2006)

Is this Heaven?  I think that's what it would look like!!!!  No wonder you never wear your mu the same...


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 8, 2006)

i want to be risa and have all of this hahaha i had a mac orgasm


----------



## Macoholic (Apr 15, 2006)

i see stars ! OMG that sure IS a collection


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 16, 2006)

Your collection is AMAZING!!!! i can't even imagin how much your collection is worth! Oh my that has really inspired me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_yea I was going to look into it actually and if I have time I still will. I'm crazy and actually have every single receipt saved. Those are the only receipts I save though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should most definitely look into this hun because i believe that you maybe able to write them off on you taxes.

~VivaDiva


----------



## samila18 (Apr 20, 2006)

I know this thread is quite old, but your collection is *breathtaking* Risa! I think I might have 1/20th of the MAC stuff you have!! I'm jealous!!


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Apr 21, 2006)

yeah..

where do you get all of those posters?

ive only gotten the postcard type things.


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 
_yeah..

where do you get all of those posters?

ive only gotten the postcard type things._

 
I work for MAC, so my old manager gave them to me.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 29, 2006)

sigh.........geeeezzzzuuuusss...  and OMG all at once....walk away from the post....!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Risa...btw...can to pop over to MAC_collectors and see if you can recognize a card that I got...and I am in LUST that you have PAINTSTROKES and the one from Asia Hair..


----------



## hangiee (Apr 29, 2006)

Man you have a lot of stuff! Like others said, really really love that pink brush. Go on the creativity!


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 30, 2006)

This is actually really old and needs to be updated. I have so much more now . . . if you can even imagine. It's baaddddddd.


----------



## MAC Mel (May 3, 2006)

Hey I've seen you at your work before.You're so pretty. Is that guys still the mananger? He is soooo pretty. I think he was the manager. He's like filipino or thai or something.

wow..I wish I had all of that. =(  60% sounds great! So do you have to go to the mac pro store to get all of that? I've been wanting to go there..but can never locate it.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow That Was Speech Less But I Do Have A Question Were Did You Get You Pink/black/white/ Case That Is Lovely.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jun 10, 2006)

Risa....you have SO much and I miss seeing all the new pics of YOU..please don't disappear....I just love all that you do..

Barb


----------



## quandolak (Jun 11, 2006)

............


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 11, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Nano (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nano (Jun 11, 2006)

All the brushes with the pink tip on the end when did you get them ? 'Cause i'm guessing they are not available any more right?


----------



## mactard (Jul 8, 2006)

wow, you are the ultimate collector!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 8, 2006)

Your collection is amazing!!  Im am insanely jealous of you


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 10, 2006)

Amazing collection girlie! I had never even seen those original MAC shadows, those must be worth a fortune!


----------



## user6 (Jul 10, 2006)

YOU HAVE THE HOLIDAY JEWEL PALETTE!! I'M SO FREAKING JEALOUS!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would kill for that!! Not really, but you know!!!!


----------



## miztgral (Jul 11, 2006)

I almost had a shock until I realized you're a makeup artist. I was wondering which "civilian" would and CAN finish that collection. Impressive.


----------



## Cbaby3345 (Jul 18, 2006)

If there is one collection to be jealous of it is this one.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 30, 2006)

i'm going to marrrrryyyyyy youuuuu


----------



## eckof (Aug 19, 2006)

Damn! I want all!


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 20, 2006)

I wanna be like Risa!!!!! lol...

I work in SF too and I'm always...and I mean always...at the MAC counter....Someone actually thought I worked there, I'm there all the time...(it must've been the all-black outfit too!). I'm usually there during my lunch break or early afternoon...I would love to meet you...and no, I'm not some weirdo...just a MAC-crazy!


----------



## xMashinka (Aug 22, 2006)

Your collection is amazing. O_O

I must ask what the name of the deep red eyeshadow in this picture is:


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 22, 2006)

OMG. You have the biggest collection yet. I envy you. It was crazy seeing all those older postcards. Thanks!!


----------



## kimb (Aug 23, 2006)

wowsers....how long did it take for you to collect that all?


----------



## Street Angel (Aug 24, 2006)

I LOVE your collection!  What is in your 16th photo?  They look like lipglasses, but are blue and green.


----------



## XoXo (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Jealousy!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 24, 2006)

shes selling it all on lj :hs:


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 25, 2006)

amazing collection!


----------



## Damfino (Sep 25, 2006)

Your collection is so ace! I mean, it's huge but there's actually a real harmony in your color selection. I think I'm lusting after the lipsticks the most, the colors are so gorgeous. When you took that pic with all the caps off, was there just an amazing vanilla smell? (Sorry, I have a thing for MAC lipsticks... sigh) Add me to the jealous admirer list!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_shes selling it all on lj :hs:_

 
For Real?!?!


----------



## capytan (Sep 26, 2006)

AMAZING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can I ask what the palette in the top left of the LE palettes is? (The purple based one).


----------



## Saints (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow, amazing collection!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2007)

She was let go by MAC last September and has since sold most of her collection on LJ and Ebay.  ::


----------



## Saints (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing collection!


----------



## geeko (Feb 5, 2007)

awesome collection. I'm jealous!


----------



## User40 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fabulous collection. Thanks for sharing!:ilike:


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn SonRisa, you and MAC_Whore should have a MAC party you guys have the best collections I have seen so far...amazing. My mouth is wide open


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow. You're obsessed. lol.
I'm jealous of your collection. It rocks.


----------



## boudoir (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh my God!! I want it too! Georgous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think you have all MAC Products ;-) Is it not difficult to decide, which product you every day use?


----------



## astronaut (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh my god, that POSTER!!!! O_O


----------



## missli422 (Mar 31, 2007)

three letters...OMG!!! you have an amazing collection girl..keep it up...i'm so jealous!!! =P


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 

 
_She was let go by MAC last September and has since sold most of her collection on LJ and Ebay.  ::_

 

I saw that, i couldn't believe she was selling it all and i can't believe MAC let her go.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

i want everything u have sooooo much


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, you make us all other junkies look good- better LOL
love to look at your collection! thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 26, 2007)

WOW a mac fan very very nice mac collection


----------



## Merrybelly (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: My collection,  always being edited*

You have the best collection!


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: My collection,  always being edited*

i hope, no i take that back i pray yo have a collection like this one day.


----------



## AmyMarie (Sep 26, 2007)

i want your collection!!


----------



## matsubie (Nov 18, 2007)

oh my gosh.  i need to work at mac or something.  great collections. extremely jealous.  =)


----------



## nunu (Nov 18, 2007)

omg! great collection!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow.....i Want.


----------



## pyxystixx (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow!  You lucky girl.  I love your prints


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh My Lordie Lou!!!!  Your collection is orgasmic!!  I would kill for that!  Well, not really...but I would come very close!!


----------



## Merrybelly (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: My collection,  always being edited*

I love your collection!!!


----------



## dewinter (Nov 22, 2007)

*droools* Id also like 60 % off at Mac, at least my economics would be better that way ..*lol*


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 22, 2007)

im jealous of every single item!
and i want the playboy stuff so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  too bad i wasnt into mac back then


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

The best collection ive seen on here!! WOWZA,lol


----------



## Babs (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh my.. I'm speechless!


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautifully awesome. I always wish I had a collection like that...and then I remember I have no money xD Haha, anyway gorgeous collection


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 28, 2007)

i think i've fallen in love... with your collection.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been to the mac you work at! it was so busy the day i went, i got to get my makeup done there and it's nothing compared to the Mac here by me.. it's 10x better.. hipper.. funkier, and every other word that is the same as better.. lol =) oh yea nice collection =) love the piggies, do you sell?


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 12, 2007)

This is why I could never, ever, make at MAC. I fork over enough of my money as is.

But, wow, I am absolutely in awe. I always felt like I had a big collection, that only grew when I started doing makeup, but seriously, being here makes my collection feel tiny.


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)

Total brush envy!  I can't imagine how you keep track of it all


----------



## nelkie (Jan 4, 2008)

you have a lot of stuff!! Great collection


----------



## mrheine (Feb 6, 2008)

woooo. nice collection!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG!! I can't believe it. I don't say that often, but I am really jealous. Your collection is amazing! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jt1088 (Feb 14, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwww. reaaallyyy nice collection!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW....is all I can say, that's A M A Z I N G!  All of those colors and wonderful things you could do! 

Not only do I want to come over to your house and play...I might come in with a halloween mask and steal it all!!!  Just kidding!

But, that is amazing.  You should be so proud.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow... I am so jelous of your collection, you have a fab brush collection.


----------



## OolilredoO (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm...speechless..
You've got everything from posters to bags! And you actually hit pan on so many of your eyeshadows. Great great collection!!!


----------



## lnancy (Feb 17, 2008)

LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!!.. =)


What color nail polish did you use to paint the tip of your brushes?


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 20, 2008)

ok guys not sure if someone has already asked this, but why do some of the MAC brushes have the pink tips? Just wondering, sorry if thats a dumb question!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Can i be your daughter who inherets all of it


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 20, 2008)

I´m leaving my boyfriend for you collection, is it ok for you?? ^^


----------



## Humeira (Mar 22, 2008)

great collection ..


----------



## mae13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 

 
_She was let go by MAC last September and has since sold most of her collection on LJ and Ebay.  ::_

 
What?? Why??

She was such a great rep for MAC. Her FOTDs were part of what got me hooked.


----------



## nightflight (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My collection,  always being edited*

really huge collection.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG! I ser love it!!!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow!!! You have a very great collection.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats amazing!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 26, 2008)

Wowzahs! Nice collection! And, your pink/black case is to die for- so cute


----------



## frocher (Mar 26, 2008)

Fantastic collection!


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 29, 2008)

This has got to be the biggest and best collection I've ever seen!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 8, 2008)

now that's a collection!!


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh wow! INSANE! Love iiit!

It seems like you have just about the whole store!


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow!! That is a BIG collection


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 19, 2008)

WOW! Fab collection! It's fantastic


----------



## UyenNhii (Apr 24, 2008)

OH MY GOD! I think I hate you.. But that's only 'cause I really really REALLY envy you!!! =( Oh well ;P Great collection!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy Macness. I love your collection. My jaw is still open


----------



## hr44 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: My collection,  always being edited*

Uhm... oh my goodness. I'm seriously in a trance. =)


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

your collection is just amazing, i love your brushes, im ssoooooo jealous xxx


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

I honestly am speechless. You have the most amazing collection I have seen. Ever.


----------



## concertina (May 30, 2008)

Holy. Freakin'. WOW! 

I just wanna come over and *play*!


----------



## MadameXK (May 30, 2008)

Wow... I envy you/want to be you hahah


----------



## val-x (Jun 5, 2008)

You are one lucky girl


----------



## val-x (Jun 5, 2008)

When was the pink brush released?Do you think there might be a re-promote?


----------



## vcanady (Jun 6, 2008)

omg im so jealous of your walls!!!!!! great collection!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 7, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats the most amazing collection ever.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: My collection,  always being edited*

OMFG!!! Im drooling!!! )


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 13, 2008)

:bowd  own:


----------



## ashleync (Jul 6, 2008)

wow...just wow


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW. Holy Macness. I think I fell in love xoxo


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 13, 2008)

*I have seen heaven!!!!* It is in your room!!!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW!!!  That's is the biggest collection of MAC I've seen other than the only MAC counter in my State!  I'm SO JEALOUS!  I just got into MAC a few months ago, I hope one day my collection can be as big as yours! =^-^=


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 14, 2008)

i am so jealous.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW....what a nice collection


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 14, 2008)

i love your collection! and i need this black beauty case with the white leather and pink (picture no. 4) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can i buy it? please!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




where can i get it? or was it limited?


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 14, 2008)

GASP! Pink brushes!? 

And I love the pink-trim MAC case!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 22, 2008)

wow nice collection how do you have room for all this stuff!? I would be sleeping in a bed full of Mac lol


----------



## sherox (Aug 22, 2008)

wow you are officially my MAC idol! lol


----------



## Cinci (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, amazing collection..  I wish I had that much!!

I'm sure you're probably tired of answering questions about the products, but I have to ask..  I was wondering what the names of a few of your products are...

In this pic: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../painsmisc.jpg

A) the 1st column, the very bottom paint - the bright fuchsia looking color;
B) the second colum, 3rd down, the purple paint;

And then in this pic: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...n/eyekhols.jpg

The 1st column
the pink and light purple that are next to each other -  what are their names? (10th & 11th from bottom)

The 2nd column
The aqua looking color - (5th from bottom) 
The bright pink color (7th from bottom)
The green color (8th from bottom)

If you could tell me their names it would be very much appreciated! THey're going to have to go on my wishlist!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 24, 2008)

damn! i love your collection!!!!


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Aug 25, 2008)

What color nail polish did you use for your brushes?


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 10, 2008)

That's factory cheekhue and infamous paint

Pinkie pro pencil and ola viola eyekhol

and wavy blue, ms petunia and minted eye khols

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_Wow, amazing collection..  I wish I had that much!!

I'm sure you're probably tired of answering questions about the products, but I have to ask..  I was wondering what the names of a few of your products are...

In this pic: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../painsmisc.jpg

A) the 1st column, the very bottom paint - the bright fuchsia looking color;
B) the second colum, 3rd down, the purple paint;

And then in this pic: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...n/eyekhols.jpg

The 1st column
the pink and light purple that are next to each other -  what are their names? (10th & 11th from bottom)

The 2nd column
The aqua looking color - (5th from bottom) 
The bright pink color (7th from bottom)
The green color (8th from bottom)

If you could tell me their names it would be very much appreciated! THey're going to have to go on my wishlist!  Thanks in advance!!_


----------



## Pinkaura (Oct 10, 2008)

wooo nice collection, I'm jealous!!


----------



## Cinci (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 

 
_That's factory cheekhue and infamous paint

Pinkie pro pencil and ola viola eyekhol

and wavy blue, ms petunia and minted eye khols_

 
Thanks


----------



## Sophie040 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow what an amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm in love!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

wow, that's a great collection! i sooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are my hero.


----------



## gdsepu (Oct 26, 2008)

Simply amazing!!!!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it! I'm in awe of just your brushes alone, but everything else is overwhelming!


----------



## orkira (Dec 5, 2008)

I am in love with your eye shadow collection.  Dang I wish I had your collection.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: My collection,  always being edited*

another super fantastic collection.  Your wall is a piece of art.  That was a fly ass idea.


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 6, 2008)

ok...im still tryin' to think that u own all that.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean....OOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!

I have no words to describe ur collection! It's just....WOWWWW!!!!


----------



## apaintedlife (Jan 17, 2009)

Abso-FREAKIN-lutely GLORIOUS collection!!!  In your "stock drawer" pic, there is something called "MAC for Tsubi"....what is that, when did it come out, and what all was released in that collection?


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 18, 2009)

omg... i am in love with you. can we becme bestfriends


----------



## xsavagex (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh my god. Thats amazing, i'm so unbelievably jealous!


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

...well, now I have something to aspire to...lol...


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *apaintedlife* 

 
_Abso-FREAKIN-lutely GLORIOUS collection!!!  In your "stock drawer" pic, there is something called "MAC for Tsubi"....what is that, when did it come out, and what all was released in that collection?_

 
MAC for Tsubi was a LE lipgloss that I believe was sold exculsively in Austrailia in conjunction with Tsubi, who is an Austrailian designer. I *think* it was in like 2003. The name of the lipgloss was Ghettoflower.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like to snag those MAC makeup cases.


----------



## retrofox (May 5, 2009)

This is some SERIOUS MAC porn! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (May 5, 2009)

YOu collection is awesome. has it grown more since you posted this? I am imagining it did
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tahti (May 7, 2009)

OMFG. Palette porn.. pigment porn..


----------



## chickatthegym (May 7, 2009)

WOW!!!  I am drooling all over my keyboard


----------



## jessicalovesmac (May 7, 2009)

*Re: My collection,  always being edited*

Awesome collection!!!! And those walls.......WOWZA!!!!!


----------



## Nightvamp (May 10, 2009)

this is not good for my blood pressure, amazing!


----------



## Susanne (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_OMFG. Palette porn.. pigment porn.._


----------



## iadoremac (May 10, 2009)

pls adopt me


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 10, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!! I think MTV TRUE LIFE should do a documentary on " I am a MAC ADDICT"..you should definately be on there =).


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 4, 2009)

amazing... do u work for mac? u have a lot of stuff.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy mother of jebus I died and went to MAC heaven!!!!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 4, 2009)

This is the best collection I've ever seen!!!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazing!  GREAT Stuff, everyone here just make me want more and more and more!!!!!!


----------



## girloflowers (Oct 7, 2009)

oh my gosh wwwoooooooowwwww i thought i had alot of stuff ahahahaha

excuse me while i sit here and drool.


----------



## proglossip (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is what I aspire to haha It's amazing!!


----------



## taina007 (Nov 26, 2009)

wow you must have been collecting for a LONG time cause you have some old MAC items in there! stash envy over here!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!!! You have a stunning and breathtaking collection!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoveVictoria (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW...
I feel like you own a MAC store...


----------



## elle25 (Dec 17, 2009)

Love, love, LOVE your collection. Its amazing!!


----------



## crashingg (Dec 17, 2009)

omg i hate you
i'm so jealous haha


----------



## lenchen (Dec 17, 2009)

holy shyte! georgeous collection!


----------



## michieme (Mar 8, 2010)

All I have to say is OMG!!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG I am in love!!!!  I am now picking my chin up from off the floor!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Apr 2, 2010)

woow 
awesome collection !!


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW! Amazinggg! I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




x


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

*faints*

I want to play!


----------



## maryphillips07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoa! Nice Collection....Do you have anything for Sale? LOL


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG amazing collection....I'm jealous not to mentioned speechless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love it


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so jealous! You have an amazing collection! =o


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Simply Amazing!


----------



## Senoj (May 19, 2010)

I'm drooling over your collection!


----------



## makababy (May 23, 2010)

your collectin is huge ! very nice.


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

I LOVE YOUR MADAME B POSTER! *goes to track one down on ebay*

Sorry if this has already been asked--why have you not depotted yet? What do you like about the single packaging?


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 3, 2010)

That is an amazing collection!!! I'm way jealous...


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

this is amazing!!!!! i love it.
  	you have a cool wall too!


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 1, 2010)

*AMAZING*


----------



## lilkay2nv (Nov 4, 2010)

omg i feel like a little kid in a candy store! did u get all those mac pictures bc u work for mac or can they be bought? i would love to have some of them hang in my room and make it extra girly lol so jelous of your collection


----------



## ChelsMarie (Feb 5, 2011)

:: chants :: We are not worthy!


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 18, 2011)

My jaw just dropped to the floor!!!


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! Truly amazing.


----------

